# First there was: NIGHT OF THE LEPUS



## Carolyn (Sep 12, 2005)

and NOW - Introducing:

*WALLACE AND GROMIT: THE CURSE OF THE WERE-RABBIT*







:scared:

* * * * *

Wallace and Gromit is clay animation about a man and his dog. (Ofcourse the dog is smarter than him.) It takes so long to create. It'samazing artwork. Not only that, but the writers are great. (For apreview of what they're like, rent the movie: *Wallace and Gromit:The Wrong Trousers*)

I haven't seen this movie, but it's their first full-length movie and I _know_ it's going to be Excellent. 

Kids of ALL Ages will love it. Can't wait until it comes to a theatre near me. 

opcorn:


-Carolyn


----------



##  (Sep 12, 2005)

I was watching apre run on oneof the DVD's Ibought Cassi . Iabout, um mm well we wont go there. Suffice it to say I haventlaughed so hard in a long time .If the Movie is asgood as the preview its going to be agreat Movie .


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 13, 2005)

Another movie about Attack 'Rabbits'. 

:scared:

It's only for those of Strong Mind and Heart.

Buck would've been warning you people. This Could Be our future!


-Carolyn


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 13, 2005)

I can't wait to see it! I LOVE Wallaceand Grommet! It was the one show my kids watched that I hadto sit and watch it too! This movie should be great!

opcorn:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 13, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Another movie about Attack 'Rabbits'.
> 
> :scared:
> 
> ...


Bring it on! Rabbit overlords could be fun.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## Stephanie (Sep 13, 2005)

NICE!!!! 

I cannot wait to see this! I used to love Wallace and Gromit (still do actually).


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG This looks SOOOO cute! A must-see!


----------



##  (Sep 13, 2005)

You can watchthetrailer and see how the picture was madeby viusiting this site . 

http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2661402?htv=12imstill snickering


----------



## ruka (Sep 14, 2005)

I love Gromit. :hearts:


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 19, 2005)

I just wanted to let everyone know that a friendof mine saw the movie (Wallace &amp; Gromit)at theToronto Film Festival and said it was AMAZING! And he's not even abunny person - he just loves bunnies because of me, but he said it's SOgood and just when you think it can't get any better... IT DOES!!

He guarantees that we will love it.

So now I'm super excited.... wonder if I can get in to see it at the film festival too... hmm...


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for that excellent review, HoneyPot. 

NowI really can't wait to see it!opcorn:

-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 19, 2005)

The "official" release date is October 7th. I can't wait!!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 4, 2005)

Friday's coming!!!

:waiting:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 4, 2005)

This is my son's weekend with his dad so I'll have to wait a WHOLE WEEK to see this after its release...

I will try not to peek at this thread in case people post any spoilers


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 4, 2005)

I LOVE Wallace and Gromit! Yay and now it has rabbits, whats better?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 4, 2005)

The radio stations are giving away free ticketsfor a preview. But I can't get in as thelines are jammed with other callers.

Rainbows!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 7, 2005)

Guess what I'm on my way out to see tonight?!!

Anyone else on the way to the movies tonight??

opcorn:


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 7, 2005)

Can't tonight. I'm gonna be sitting in the rain watching the Yanks get one game closer to the ALCS. 

I'll probably go next week on my day off when it'll be less crowded.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 7, 2005)

So jealous! James and I went out tothe movies last night and saw Corpse Bride. The Wallace andGromit preview looked really good, but we're busy tonight.We'll just have to see it later.


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 7, 2005)

Guess where I have been?







Curse of the Were-Rabbit!

I loved loved loved this movie. I feel it is the bestWallace and Grommit movie to date. The rabbits wereajoy to watch. The humor in the moviewascute andanimated for the children,withsome wittymoments and wordplay to keep the adultsentertained.

I want to say more, but don't want to ruin it for anyone else. Having said that...GO SEE THIS MOVIE!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 7, 2005)

That's awesome Jenni. Now to convinceDale we need to see this movie. Too bad Vash couldn't see it.I guesshe's just going to have to have you tell him all about it.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh, Jenni...now you've got me really psyched. 

I didn't think they could top "The Wrong Trousers" with the pengiundisguised as a chicken, but low and behold, they release were-rabbits.:shock2:

I'm really looking forward to this one!

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 11, 2005)

Wallace and Gromit Fire in Woe!

There's been an amazing blizzard of publicity blasting over the newWallaceand Gromit featurefilm,The Curse Of The Were-Rabbit.
And rightly so - themovieis an absolute blast, topping the US box office in its first week andsure to do likewise in its native Blighty.

But the latest front-page flurry for popular plasticine characters is asad one: 30 years' worth of models, including classics such as Morphand Sporty Frank the tortoise fromTV'sCreature Comforts have been lost in a fire as AardmanAnimations'Bristol warehouse.

"The Curse of the Were-House," say both the Sun and the Daily Star, playing on the title of the new five-star flick.



Dramatically, the Star announces that "Wallace and Gromit melt to death in factory fire".



Meanwhile, the Sun ("That was a close shave, Gromit") shows creatorNick Park holding the two characters, the paper claiming they in factescaped the blaze.



The paper lists "the dead", including a clutch of hens from the filmChickenRun, while naming the chicken from W&amp;G flick The WrongTrousers as the "prime suspect".


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 11, 2005)

I did hear about that yesterday on the news,Linz. What a shame! They said it's suspicious howthe fire started. :no: I feel so badly for theguy. Imagine all that work - just gone? 

The good news is that the movie was a big hit at the box office last weekend. People are raving about it.

-Carolyn


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 11, 2005)

I cant wait for it to come out in England! People are already booking their tickets! It comes out on the 14th here.

Gonna be so great.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm so disappointed! I just took the girls andwaited on line for3/4 ofan hour to see Were-Rabbitand it got sold out before we got up there! We were sopsyched! (Maybe it's because it's raining like mad, and allthe kids are home from school today, and all the parents didn't knowwhat to do with their kids.... maybe?)

We'll try again... not when it's raining!:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

That would definitely tick me off, BlueGiants!

:growl:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 13, 2005)

We saw the movie Tuesday. It waspretty good. There's a quote from the end of the movie that'shilarious. It's something like: 

"Now my home is a safe-haven for all things furry."

We cracked up. More than a few of us here could probably say that!

Laura


----------



## ruka (Oct 14, 2005)

I just saw the Wallace and Gromit movie tonight.I highly recommend seeing it with friends, family, the kids... everyoneyou know! Very cute and clever. Nick Park is brilliant! (He's thecreator) I know there will be rabbit plushies for sale somewhere and Iwill get them! I love the rabbits with the pig noses.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2005)

Check this site out, Ruka. 

http://www.aardmarket.com/wg/products.php?dept=1015

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 14, 2005)

Nick Sharp's interview

http://entertainment.msn.co.uk/films/features/wallaceandgromit/


----------



## ruka (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you, Carolyn! Now my next paycheck will go to W&amp;G memorabilia! Haha!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 15, 2005)

ruka wrote:


> Thank you, Carolyn! Now my next paycheck will go to W&G memorabilia! Haha!




:laugh: Thanks A LOT, Ruka. I saw a few things on there too.

I have a beanie baby of the penguin that was dressed up as a chicken. :rofl: You know -- in "The Wrong Trousers". 

That little guy is My Favorite of the villans, yet. We'll see if the rabbits can hold a candle to that little stinker.

-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 15, 2005)

Awesome Movie! Lots of bad puns to giggle at. I enjoyed it, but probably not as much as my kids loved it!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 15, 2005)

Awesome movie! If you haven't seen it yet, you should. James and I just got back from it.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 29, 2005)

Great Movie!

The Missus and I went to see it today and I have to say...I was never expecting the twist the movie took. 

:shock2:

We laughed so much. Definitely had a lot of symbols that only adults would get. 

A Must See for rabbit lovers.

I did see a lot of Cali in the Were-Rabbit as he hopped away with that white tail and the color of his fur.

:star: :star: :star: :star: :star:

TOO MUCH!!

:laugh:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 30, 2005)

Isn't it just great!! John said they willprobably start calling me 'Totty' at work . Well, we do have the sameview on small furries 

Jan


----------

